
Self-driving cars now legal in California - sbashyal
http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/25/tech/innovation/self-driving-car-california/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
======
tokenadult
Already in active discussion on the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4572886>

